# Opinions on Turtle wax 'ice'...



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

This stuff: 









It is without doubt the fastest way to wax your car. It leaves a great shine to a silver car but im finding it leaves what i can only describe as a chemical smear on black paint work :?

Water doesnt seem to beed as well after 'icing' it as opposed to NXT waxing it.

Your experiences with it...


----------



## TTRIS (Feb 11, 2008)

I think its a bit like those silicon shoe cleaning sponges you can get. shoes look good the instant you give em a rub and the next millisecond they look all scuffed again!!!

Similarly the paint feels smooth enough after use and looks good, but needs doing again as soon as you have gone round the car.....

But Im a Swissvax Saphir man.

(And a Pears soap man)


----------



## Mike753TT (Jan 2, 2008)

Glad you put this on, as I've been tempted, however I think I will stick with Mer.


----------



## SICK TT (Aug 3, 2006)

waste of money... its sh!t.... like you said.. leaves smears on dark cars. and where its clear liquid u tend to miss areas on the body when buffing off.

Used it ones on the body.. never again.. i now use it for the trims and and grill/plastics.. kind of a back to black.. it works.

One thing i loved about it though, is the very easy/effortless apllication... no pressure what so ever required. just sqeeze on applicater pad and rub once over panel.. takes less than 10 mins to apply to whole car


----------

